# Bunny Chrsitmas Wish List



## sparney

do you know what you want for chwistmas yet?

i want to have a new hay holder. cos i lost my old one =(

i also want some tweats like milk dwops and some fruity tweats too!



what do you want for chwistmas?

from

Barney :bunny22:


----------



## hartleybun

me and hartley iz asking for carrots. dis our favourite treat and we iz not getting enough. our hoomin says dey is bad for us if we has lots. if we is not getting carrots we iz going to nibble her new sewing machine.:nasty:


----------



## sparney

i would like bunny treats like milk drops :coolness:
but i really want a new hay holder, i want it in a ball so i can play wiv it


----------



## sparney

I hope i get treats as an advent calender again!
(i dont really have an advent calender, but sparney opens a packet of treats to have 1 a day for advent =p
i wuv it sssssssooooooo much!


----------



## sparney

i have now got milk dwops!
i have dem for wots called advent!


----------



## jcl_24

I want to meet Ebony rabbit under some mistletoe this Christmas :hearts.

Guy


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit

Someting to summon meh humanz for a noze scratching.


----------



## sparney

=)


----------



## Bunnykinz

all i want is for da hutch door to be left open. tee hee!


----------



## sparney

hee hee

those are some nice tweats you buns are gettin!


----------



## flopper671

I want only a few thing the first is a big big place to stretch out my legs play all day and run around at night. The second is that plastic ball that makes funny noises when it moves he he!


----------



## flopper671

And lots of tweats but Pooja says i shouldn't have too many but a big bowl of apples and bananas would do


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Iz weally want a wuumy parsley pwantt. Moomy said she gooona pwant on cwistmas soez i can hase me own parsley pwant!
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK!
Jj(IE)
Pembrooke


----------



## Anaira

I want peace and quiet. Am I likely to get it? *sigh*

Plus, unlimited bananas, coconut ice, fudge, caramel slice, etc.


----------



## Jess_8

Its my first Christmas so I don't know what to ask for, I'm really nervous, could you give me some idea's? Mummy said that if Im wrealy good Santa might come. So I have to be on my BESTEST behavior.


----------



## sparney

first christmas? exciting!
i usually get a packet of treats, and something nice for my hutch/run!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I also want a very very big run around time! Moomy siad that she might let me play under the christmas tree! This is my first christmas with this moomy, before i was abused and unloved.
I love my new mooomy soooooooo much more though!!!!
Pemmy
Jj(ie)


----------



## MiniLopHop

Hey Pemmy, us too, Houdini and Cinerella. Dis is our first Christmas out of da joint (rescue). Now dat we haz our own famawee we is hopen for treats. Momma put stockings up and we can smell yummiess, but can't get there!

Last year Becky's Christmas present was getting sprung from da scarry jail (SPCA), she came home right before da big day. She says it's super special and lots of extra noms!

Dis will be Ghirardelli's first Christmas ever! He's a youngin but he haz all kinds of ideas. He claims he was spying on momma at dat compuuter one night and saw her owder a "stroller" big enough for all four of us to go out! Apparently we will go to "parks" to walk. I think he's been having too much cilantro again and it went to his brain.

-Houdini


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Ooh! Isn't the big place filled with wabbits horrible! I was a good girl and moomy said that I get lots of treats on Christmas! Moomy siad that I was abused because no one loved me but now every body loves me! And the moomy of my moomy secretly come down to give me treats! I weally want a wonderful home and Is got it!

Pemmy(Pembrooke)


----------



## MiniLopHop

Pemmy, dat iz fantastic yous have such a good place now! Itz fun to beg for tweats and pwetend to be starvin so more dan one huuman gibs us tweats. I hear mommy tell daddy not to fall for it, we were fed, but it works once in a while!

Things werent too bad for me. I was bornd in a rescue. Appawently my birf mother was taken from a "hoarder" and was alweady pregnant. I was in a foster home wifs my brovers and sisters so it wasn't too bad, but this is better! Now I can grow my lovely fur long since mommy brushes it rather than getting it cut off.

Cinderella was an Easter bunny that got dumped when her silly human thought it wasnt fun no more. She was in a rescue for 4 whole years! It was so scarry she shibers when she talks about it. So many bunnies in cages and strangers tromping around all da time. De kept her fed and clean, but deir was no snuggles or carrots or tv time. So scarry.

Ghirardelli came from a breeder. Things seemed ok until he was 5 months old. De wents to a show far from home. He didnt understands why he was so cheap compared to his siblings. Den he heard about a thing called a "diswualification" and because of dat he was goin to get "culled" if no ones bought him. He didn't know what it meaned but he made sure to be extra sweet and cute when mommmy picked him up. She said she couldn't let that happen and took hims home.

Becky had it the worstest before though. She lived wif mean mean people who locked her in a small cage where she couldnt hop or perriscope or play. De didnt clean it or feed her much. She wont tell us exaactwy what happened but one day a meenie hits her in da head. She has bwain damage from it. It makes her head a wittle tilty and she cant feewl part of her face, a wittle hard to see and hear from dat side too. But nows she is so happy! She learned how to hop and perriscope and loves to throw things! Even better yet is oates on her bweckfast EVERY morning! Best of all is no more cage! We all gets lots of hugs and kisses and tv time wif mommmy and daddy. Sometimes I fink she might be da favorites tho cuz she getz more snuggle time in bed wif just mommy.

I finks de howiday is so much more wonderful since we know what it coulds be like. Life is very grand for our wittle warren now. :biggrin2:

-Houdini


----------



## JjGoesBounce

OoH! I soo happy that Becky is allz better! You gives your moomy a very! very! very! big hug from me! I wove tweats and I weally cant wait for Christmas to come! Moomy said she might get me a harness, i dont want one!
Pembrooke (you can call me Pemmy)
Jj(ie)
anicky:


----------



## Manda!

Yes, we would like to have our own christmas tree!  Last years we have had those small trees, and our owner did decorations (eatable!) to hang there. Now we would like to have veery big tree! But our owner said its not a good idea. To get a big tree. We must be happy for that little one.....


----------



## sparney

wow! i don't get a christmas tree, but i do get quite big presents. 
and who else loves snow? i've never had a snowy christmas but i love going out in the snow and even though it hasn't snowed yet, i'm waiting until it does, sometime hopefully! sparnet takes me out int he snow for a walk, and i love it!


----------



## sparney

so i managed to get sparney to give me a few treats early this year!
she has given me my favourite treat, milk drops, only a couple because i've been ssooo good!


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Uhmm, Hmm, Uhhhh... I uhmm... Asked Santa for a new water dish... Mmmm, mine's too small. :blushan:


----------



## sparney

^ nice present!


----------



## sparney

So, it's christmas eve. 

I hope santa comes for you all! =]


----------



## Bonnie Lee

:hug:


----------



## BertNErnie

:group:


----------



## sparney

well in the end i got some milk drops (my favourite!) and a toy that hangs on my cage that i can chew on to keep my teeth down!!!
What about you?

:bunnyhug:


----------



## MILU

I want every bunny and every animal in the world to be happy. That means that we're not supposed to be killed or living in horrible tiny, cold, lonely and insanitary conditions to become food for anyone, and that we all have friends to play with - either from our families or human..!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I got Amoozing pwesents!
Yay!
Pemby and Jj


----------



## BertNErnie

we gots some Cwaisins, some Waisins and some Pwineapple and a new sippy bot!


----------



## sparney

seems like everyone got what they wanted!

Milu, that's true and very sweet


----------



## MILU

Oh Barney, if only all bunnies could get that kind of gift... I'd be so happy!! I hope you got pretty cool gifts!


----------



## sparney

I know, it's a shame that some bunnies don't! And i did thank you!  Did you get anything nice?


----------



## NetherlanddwarfGirl

I was Born on Chirwstmas Eve So I Gots Some Gwrass and Clovers and a big kiss from mommy and a baby brother born next door and i am going to teach him to get get the does


Binkys and love from Buddy the netherland dwarf buck


----------



## sparney

I love clover! And cuddles are compulsory.

-Barney


----------

